# Renewal Due



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Only my current company didn't send it out!!!!!!!!  

Can you imagine the sh1t if I'd had an accident?? 

Anyway..............after the usual e-mails from all the others chasing the business, I've got a great deal from A-Plan.

My original company, (KM), £875, which is up on last year, surprise, surprise! but A-Plan £546. All mods declared, no limited mileage.

Bl00dy good result I say. 









So............................................. what can I get for £329??


----------

